
Tesla reports fourth straight quarter of profits - samsonradu
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/22/tesla-tsla-earnings-q2-2020.html
======
jackiem
Yet another surprise profit vs. estimate for a loss --
[https://news.alphastreet.com/tesla-inc-nasdaq-
tsla-q2-2020-e...](https://news.alphastreet.com/tesla-inc-nasdaq-
tsla-q2-2020-earnings-report/)

